# Please Help: B2 Buyer's Guide



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm working on an upcoming article for Fourtitude and Total Audi Magazine that'll be a B2 buyer's guide. I'm looking for the cottage industry guys who make new product or have big stores of old product for B2 cars.... in the USA that's UrQuattro, Coupe, Coupe GT and 4000. In Europe it's also 80 and 90 up until 1987. 
If you know of a person or company who cater to them, please let me know either by emailing me or posting a link in here. This would be everyone from Dialynx to 2Bennett and more. This article will most likely be published in both Fourtitude and Total Audi, so we're looking in the USA, UK, Europe and anywhere else parts might be applicable. I know the Santana (a derivative of the B2) is even still sold in China, so if you know of applicable parts there too, let us know. Thanks. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Please Help: B2 Buyer's Guide ([email protected])*

let me know if this is what your looking for








http://www.amcarsquattro.co.uk/


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Please Help: B2 Buyer's Guide ([email protected])*

George,
There are a few links on my website.
Michel Bonvin makes composite urquattro fenders.
There are few other European shops making bumpers, etc.
Most everything else, you scrounge off 5000s and CGTs.


----------

